

Is university for everybody? - methane

I am first year Computer Science student and I've had lectures just for month now and I am already struggling with some courses. I've been programming since 15 years old and I love to do it, but now in university, I just can't handle the theory (computer engineering etc). So, maybe university is not for everybody? Maybe I am just too stupid to get the degree of Computer Science?
======
alexholehouse
In addition to the great advice from Mz, I'd say that the first year of
undergraduate is more about "learning how to learn" than anything else. It's
likely actual real life applications are going to be less relevant in that
first year (which is perhaps where your strengths currently lie, and at this
early stage in your career that would be an exceptional string to your bow
even if not so helpful in the first year).

The reality is that the theory can be important, but also if you flunk some
theory courses but are great at the practical applications that's actually far
more valuable than the converse (unless you're hell bent on going into a more
theoretical branch of CS). If there are elements you're really struggling with
I dare say there will be people here and elsewhere on the webz willing to lend
a helping hand.

Stick with it. Don't believe you're too stupid - you're not. Nothing is
difficult, things are just complicated, and it's all about taking the time to
understand that complexity and it's components to make sense of it all.

------
joshontheweb
No, its not for everybody, but it definitely can help you be a better
programmer. I also struggled with the CS heavy classes in college. I ended up
taking a program that let me do half art and half programming. It ended up
being pretty helpful for web programming but probably not the best if you want
to be a system level programmer.

~~~
methane
I want to be a web developer too. I already earn a few hundred pounds every
months for being freelancer. I love it. Thanks for the comment.

------
Mz
University is not for everyone. However, it seems to me that drop-outs fair
better when they are running to something rather than away from something. If
you have no idea what on earth you wish to do with your life, muddling through
at uni (at least until you figure it out) is probably less damaging to future
opportunities than muddling through flipping burgers at some fast food joint
while your parents yell at you.

You might also look into the possibility that you are "twice exceptional" --
that you are bright but have some hidden learning disabilities. Such people
often are enormously frustrated and find that many things come too easily to
them but then stuff that is more challenging is simply impossible. For such
people, appropriate diagnosis and accommodation can be a godsend.

Best of luck.

~~~
methane
What do you mean by saying "For such people, appropriate diagnosis and
accommodation can be a godsend"? Should I go to doctor?

~~~
Mz
"Proper identification" might be a better phrasing. Not a doctor. You would
want the kind of testing that id's things like ADHD, dyslexia, etc. High
intelligence often masks such issues. Go talk to a counselor at uni. They
might know where (locally) to get such testing.

Best of luck.

~~~
methane
Thank you, I will try to go to counselor at uni.

------
cafard
Most schools have tutoring services. Someone there might be able to help you
figure out what you're missing and how to get back on track.

